

SpaceX Dragon Capsule Suffers Glitch After Launch to Space Station - fr0sty
http://www.space.com/20021-spacex-launches-private-dragon-spacecraft.html

======
fr0sty
Live updates via Elon Musks' twitter feed:

<https://twitter.com/elonmusk>

